# Waste Tank on Autotrail Cheyenne tag axle



## bri5151 (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi please some help if you know where and how to check the electrical connection on the grey waste tank, it is showing 0% empty on the control panel, we know the panel is alright because the fresh water is fine, showing correct, waste is showing empty all the time even when it was overflowing outside.
Thanks 
Brian


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

If it's anything like my Dakota there will be a series of metal studs somewhere on the outside of the tank with a single wire connected to each of the studs. Dependent on the level of waste water in the tank one or more of these studs will provide a circuit (via the water) to tell the gauge what to display. The tank (and the wiring) can be prone to getting cover in road dirt which can cause problems so I'd check all is clean and secure with those first.


----------



## bri5151 (Apr 15, 2012)

*Cheers*

The tank is situated just in front of the twin wheels, how do you get to it? Sorry have not been out in this van yet and still getting to grips with it. It is a 2006 model if this helps anyone
Brian


----------

